# Please help!



## BVMusic (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi , I have tried everything from my part, does anybody know how I can record into AUlab? Note my track on the left column channel and on the right the effects etc. I am testing to see how I can use this app alone instead of a daw to record the final mastered track at optimum levels! I hit that record button on the right below but nothing happens. I have DUET and I have connected the outs going into the ins of the Duet itself. But in AUlab when I open a audio strip no input signal is showing, but on my Duet I have signal input. Any help really appreciated! The rest of AuLab plays fine with my effects on. Just to record the whole piece with the effects on is the issue - Brian


----------



## Pier (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm guessing the REC button only enables/disables the channel or something similar.

To record you could use something like Audio Hijack:









Audio Hijack - Record any audio on Mac


Record VoIP calls from Skype, web streams from Safari, and much more.




rogueamoeba.com


----------



## BVMusic (Apr 29, 2021)

Pier said:


> I'm guessing the REC button only enables/disables the channel or something similar.
> 
> To record you could use something like Audio Hijack:
> 
> ...


Lovely software thanks for letting me know about it, I checked it out and may buy it. My remaining questions is: if Audio HiJack will be using my sound card (DUET) sound quality for recording, so I can keep the audio quality of my sound card into the recording, or if Audio Hijack will be using some other audio component or software, like ACE, maybe? Best - Brian


----------



## Pier (Apr 29, 2021)

BVMusic said:


> Lovely software thanks for letting me know about it, I checked it out and may buy it. My remaining questions is: if Audio HiJack will be using my sound card (DUET) sound quality for recording, so I can keep the audio quality of my sound card into the recording, or if Audio Hijack will be using some other audio component or software, like ACE, maybe? Best - Brian


Not sure I understand your question.

When you say "quality" are you referring to the digital audio settings? (eg: 44.1Khz/16 bits)

You should be able to configure those settings in the DUET control panel. If you're using the DUET as the main macOS audio interface, all audio should follow those settings.


----------



## BVMusic (Apr 29, 2021)

Pier said:


> Not sure I understand your question.
> 
> When you say "quality" are you referring to the digital audio settings? (eg: 44.1Khz/16 bits)
> 
> You should be able to configure those settings in the DUET control panel. If you're using the DUET as the main macOS audio interface, all audio should follow those settings.


Hi Pier, Does Audio Hijack use my Duet audio when I record , or does it use other audio components? As I still do not understand from where Audio Hijack captures and records the final audio.


----------



## Pier (Apr 29, 2021)

BVMusic said:


> Hi Pier, Does Audio Hijack use my Duet audio when I record , or does it use other audio components? As I still do not understand from where Audio Hijack captures and records the final audio.


Audio Hijack can get the audio either directly from any input in your system (like your DUET) or from the output of another application via ACE (which is like a virtual audio cable).


----------



## BVMusic (Apr 30, 2021)

Pier said:


> Audio Hijack can get the audio either directly from any input in your system (like your DUET) or from the output of another application via ACE (which is like a virtual audio cable).


I understand now thanks Pier, it is like a virtual audio cable and not some kind of virtual sound card! Therefore meant for "connection" only!


----------

